# Being over protective to me when other dogs are about



## Harperbarber1965 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi ,I'm wondering if any body can help we have a 3 yr old vizsla who we have had for 4 months he has come from a breeder where he was with his family and other dogs . But since we have had him he has become protective over me when other dogs are around. However today we introduced him to friends dogs he was a bit snappy towards them then we took them all for a walk and he was fine with them running about off there leads but once we got back he turned very snappy again and tried to bit one off them . Can any body suggest anything we can do to stop this we did think about a spray collar ? Thanks carl


----------



## Külli Tõnisson (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi! We have the problem vice-versa. We went to a trainer to make our V girl stand up for herself (she is not at all dominant and as soon as another dog shows dominance she lays on her back and put ears back and does not fight back at all, we think she thinks she is a cat :nerd). 
You just have a dominant one and we were told in the class to treat to dominant ones so: sit down with your dominant V, pet him, call another dog next to you and keep on praising your V and keep eye-contact. Slowly start giving the other dog attention and pet the dog next to your dog. So you introduce the 2 slowly to each other. Let him (your V) know its OK for you to be around other dogs. It is your call and you are in charge. Play fetch in turns and make your dominant V sit and stay while the other dog is getting the toy. Stay confident and clearly give commands to both. You have to be the most dominant one among the three of you. Keep eye-contact and give clear orders to both - praise both once they obey. Ignore misbehaviour. Isolate your V in case he gets aggressive. Whatever you do do not "hit" your dog, not even a little. Be calm, confident and persistent. 

I am sure there are many methods. Hope it helps! I recommend to turn to a professional if it continues. Best of luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you sure the dog is being protective over you, or just needs bigger space when it comes to other dogs. 
Some dogs warm up rather quickly, others need a few outings, in wide open areas. Other dogs just don't want to be bothered by another dog, when relaxing at home.
I would keep meeting them away from home, as your dog seems fine with them there. Give it a few times, before bringing the dog back over.
Maybe meet the owner close to the street. Go on a leashed walk together, and again the dogs won't really be interacting with each other. 
When you come in the house, have each dog just lay or sit at the owners feet. You will be having them across the room from each other. Just visit with your friend, like the dogs are not there. 
If and when your dog starts being totally relaxed, they can slowly start some interaction with each other. 
You move forward, only as fast as the dog is comfortable. It can be days, weeks, month's, or never.
This is just a very basic rundown. A lot of other things depended on the dog.
I would also consider taking the dog to some very basic group training classes.
Ones where all people have their dogs leashed, and under control. 

Just know this happens because of many reasons. Figuring out the reason, can go a long way in finding the solution. 

My Foster Ranger likes other dogs, but does not want to be crowded by them at first. He has to have time to figure out they are okay. 
Abbey my other foster is a busy body. She thinks all dogs need their ears cleaned, fleas checked, lay on the other dog, and even try to chew on their legs when they are walking. She will bark at them, if they try to lightly correct her. She wants to play, and doesn't care if the other dog is through playing. 
Ranger likes her, and puts up with her pushy nature. I don't interfere with his corrections, because He is doing it in the correct way. I do give him a break from her, if he is trying to take a nap.
June, is my dog, and will only tolerate some very submissive dogs. She is also a very jealous dog. She wants everything to be about her. She can not be up on a sofa next to you, and have another dog come up to her. She has to be on the floor, to keep herself in check. A growl are snarl from her, means she has to go laydown totally away from me. 
She tolerates Ranger, but would never get along with a dog like Abbey. Those two have to have a few feet between them 98 percent of the time. As June is bossy, and Abbey wants to play whether the other dog wants to, or not.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

Also, sometimes dogs are reactive if they are on leash, OR the other dogs is on leash and they aren't. I hope that made sense!


----------

